# Pulled chicken



## darrin maxey (Aug 21, 2013)

Can someone help me I've had a request for 30 lbs of pulled chicken but I'm not sure what my loss is. With chicken do you get 50% of raw weight as finished product.  Thanks for the help


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 21, 2013)

Depends on what cut you are using. Thighs are a good choice for pulled chicken. If I had to guess I'd say with thighs you only lose 30%. I haven't weighed one before or after smoking and removing the bone.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 21, 2013)

If I was going to pull a large quantity of chicken I'd use breast just for simplicity sake.  I'd smoke for an hour or so @250 to give some flavor and then braise it for a while in some vegetable or chicken broth in foil in the smoker.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 21, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> If I was going to pull a large quantity of chicken I'd use breast just for simplicity sake.  I'd smoke for an hour or so @250 to give some flavor and then braise it for a while in some vegetable or chicken broth in foil in the smoker.



IMHO the texture of the breast meat doesn't make for a good pulled chicken. What makes using the breast easier than the thigh? The bone falls right out when pulling.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 21, 2013)

Case I just think it's a little cleaner and easier.. I'd get 6 five lb bags of frozen chicken breast and wouldn't have to deal with any skin fat or bone... That's my logic. 

Sure If I were making a small quantity thighs would be great!


----------



## darrin maxey (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok we smoked and pulled 16 chickens and 8 butts on Sunday, this morning  we will start reheating them plus 4 large cans of baked beans serving with potato salad. pictures to follow this evening

 Happy Labor Day


----------

